# Need new rotors and pads.



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Well my TT225 is in need of new brakes, the current rotors are pitted and even though my pads have some beef left on em I believe they are glazed. (Car does not stop very well) 

I was looking at the ECS geomet rotors, any input on this new coating? 
Also am undecided about whether to get slotted or blanks. I think I'm gonna stay away from cross drilled...(no need for it as I'm just dailying my car, also they look goofy on stock sized rotors :screwy 

I am 100% positive I want ceramic pads (sick of all the dust) 
ECS has these listed http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Braking/Pads/ES1306809/ 
Can anybody suggest anything better? 

Overall just looking for some nice parts with good stopping power. Just don't want to spend a grand on a big brake upgrade.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Get EBC Red Stuffs and the EBC USR soltted rotors. The TT brakes are the same brakes that come on the 2004.5 GLI and I've never had better brakes. Rotor part #'s are USR930 & USR931. Pads are ceramic and are really low dust. Not sure about the pads part #. Will probably run you close to $400 for everything however. 

http://www.ebcbrakes.com/automotive/index.shtml


----------



## Rivals Inc (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah EBC is the way to go. I went with the yellow stuff pads and I went with crossed drilled and slotted rotors. I got a 04 golf R32 brake conversion done, with the dual piston front calipers, must say I'm impressed. but yeah, EBC is awesome.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just installed ecs's geomet rotors and red stuff pads. Still breaking them in but I can tell you they look a ton better. No surface rust!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Not gonna lie, looks are also important so :thumbup: 
How does that combo perform? Better then stock? Less dust? Pads noisy? 


Well I decided I'm gonna get the ECS geomet slotted rotors. 
Now its between the Euro full ceramic pads or Red stuff.... 

I'm looking for...... 
as little dust as possible, 
Better stopping power then OEM, 
No noise! Big turn-off for a daily. 

(I know you can't have the best of those 3 things in a pad, but just want a happy median)


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

so far so good. I only have about 200 miles on them so far so I'm still breaking them in but they do seem to have much better braking. But keep in mind I mildly upgraded the size of the rotors also so I'm sure that had something to do with it also.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay so I will be purchasing geomet slotted front and geomet blank rears. 
Also the Euro ceramic pads. 

Saves me money.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Akebono pads are good. that's what i use and it's really very low on dust. the ecs geomet rotors are good too. it will help avoid rust for the areas that doesn't get touched. that's what i bought and installed last satuday. so what did you end up installing?



VWstung said:


> Well my TT225 is in need of new brakes, the current rotors are pitted and even though my pads have some beef left on em I believe they are glazed. (Car does not stop very well)
> 
> I was looking at the ECS geomet rotors, any input on this new coating?
> Also am undecided about whether to get slotted or blanks. I think I'm gonna stay away from cross drilled...(no need for it as I'm just dailying my car, also they look goofy on stock sized rotors :screwy
> ...


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome to hear!

Haha i have been slackibg and haven't bought anything yet. 
I am getting the geomet rotors and ceramic pads but haven't decided if the slotted fronts are worth the extra $150 over the blanks. 

I like the look and I like the idea that slotted prevents the pads from glazing (my current problem) but is it really gonna stop any better then a blank? Worth the extra $$$?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Just keep in mind, before ECS introduced GEOMET coating to its house rotors, Meyle is an OEM to VAG, and there OE rotors have the GEOMET coating..... over time you will find rust on the hubs and vents also....

Akebono Euro ceramic have nice initial pad. It lacks a linear feel in the pads when I had Hawk HPS


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

just get the blank if you want to save on cost and spend it on something else instead. the slotted rotors are good for ventilation and stopping espcially if you brake too hard all the time but if not, you'll be okay with the blank. check your driving habit.



VWstung said:


> Awesome to hear!
> 
> Haha i have been slackibg and haven't bought anything yet.
> I am getting the geomet rotors and ceramic pads but haven't decided if the slotted fronts are worth the extra $150 over the blanks.
> ...


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay just bought the Meyle Geomet blank fronts and rears with the Akebono ceramic pads.

$295 for parts
$40 for shipping :screwy:

Total is $336, Not bad for everything.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you should also flush out the brake lines


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

You'll be happy about it. I was happy when i installed it on the rear. same as you ordered.



VWstung said:


> Okay just bought the Meyle Geomet blank fronts and rears with the Akebono ceramic pads.
> 
> $295 for parts
> $40 for shipping :screwy:
> ...


----------

